# Doesn't Anyone Sell Guitar Parts In Canada?



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

So far I can find one website Canada's #1 Parts Source For DIY Musicians - Next Gen Guitars that sells things like bone saddles.

In the US they have so many more options.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2016)

Bezdez.

If you call to order, you get a discount.
1-800-377-3187


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Guncho said:


> So far I can find one website Canada's #1 Parts Source For DIY Musicians - Next Gen Guitars that sells things like bone saddles.


Thanks for the shout out!



> In the US they have so many more options.


What other kinds of things would you be looking for? We need all the feedback we can get so we can continue to grow in the right direction for our customers.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pretty sure 12th fret in toronto carries saddles and other parts.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

long and mcquade have just about everything from lots of makers and will order for you when not in stock, I believe they will order from allparts as well,Folkway in Guelph is our awesomest vintage dealer who also has stuff, cheers from west canada


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jimmy c g said:


> Folkway in Guelph is our awesomest vintage dealer


Folkway is now in Waterloo in a beautiful, quaint store that was an old home in the past. 
https://www.google.ca/maps/uv?hl=en...ved=0ahUKEwj3tpTIobDPAhUq6oMKHXFiDjkQoioIbjAN


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Long and McQuade in Burlington have no bone saddles or nuts and seemed confused that I would want these when "TUSQ" was available.

Allparts is in the US and has a flat $25 US shipping charge for anything to Canada. I highly doubt L&M is going to absorb that cost.

Just seems weird that to buy a bone saddle I either have to drive to Guelph, the beaches or order one online.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

OMG, Guncho! 



Guncho said:


> Allparts is in the US and has a flat $25 US shipping charge for anything to Canada. I highly doubt L&M is going to absorb that cost.


They place large orders and spread the cost over a lot of product. Also they get dealer pricing (wholesale vs retail like you see on the site) to begin with.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

So you think if I called L & M right now and told them to order me a compensated bone saddle that sells for like $10 on all parts that within a reasonable amount of time, I could go to L & M and pick it up at a reasonable price?

They don't have any bone saddles listed on their site. 

Search


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I am disappoint you are not happy to see me around after all theise yars, gus.

I don't know, but have you checked? My point was that the chances aren't all that bad (though markups are bigger on smaller ticket items so...). It's hardly any skin off yer nose to give em a call to ask.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Guncho said:


> So you think if I called L & M right now and told them to order me a compensated bone saddle that sells for like $10 on all parts that within a reasonable amount of time, I could go to L & M and pick it up at a reasonable price?
> 
> They don't have any bone saddles listed on their site.


Depends what you consider a reasonable amount of time and a reasonable price. Actually most music stores in Canada can special order them. Price and time frame is all over the place though. Only way to find a deal that suits you would be to contact your preferred sources to see what they can do.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Your user name rings a bell. alt.guitar?

How are you?

I called them this morning they couldn't give me a price on a bone saddle and we're pretty vague about whether they could get them or not.

I would think as a store that does acoustic guitar repairs they would have just these on hand at all times.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> Depends what you consider a reasonable amount of time and a reasonable price. Actually most music stores in Canada can special order them. Price and time frame is all over the place though. Only way to find a deal that suits you would be to contact your preferred sources to see what they can do.


I'm just I'm just finding it odd that this is just not something they sell on have on hand at all times.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Canadian Luthier Supply


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Any company, whether in Canada or in USA, which charges a "flat rate" for shipping is a fucking crooked thief and I will not do business with them for any reason. 
Many eBay-only companies fall into this category.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Guncho said:


> Your user name rings a bell. alt.guitar?
> 
> How are you?


I am fine olde one. Have you forgotten the beards alrady? 

.... OK so apparently all the old shops have been scrubbed from the internet (such a shame; such gold); this is the best I could find, gives up the ghost right away tho:









 "Guncho said:


> I would think as a store that does acoustic guitar repairs they would have just these on hand at all times.


A proper repair place would have bone blanks to custom make a saddle, but probably not prefabs. L&M ain't no proper repair place (usually have a non-employee i.e. contractor come in once a week - they might use their own shit).


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Guncho said:


> I'm just I'm just finding it odd that this is just not something they sell on have on hand at all times.


The majority of customers who walk into the average local guitar store would never think of upgrading parts on their guitars. Most probably don't even know what a saddle is, let alone a bone one. It's a very niche thing.

Naturally, stores cater their selection to the more common customer. Believe it or not, the little knick knacks (like keychains, guitar pick necklaces, etc) sell far more frequently (and at a greater profit margin) than any guitar parts.

The only people who keep regular stock of stuff like that are luthiers, full time guitar techs, enthusiastic hobbyists, and specialty shops that focus on parts. I think I've replaced over 100 saddles in my time working in music stores. The customer usually points at their cracked saddle and says, "This plastic thing is broken. Can you replace it?" Any talk of bone, TUSQ, or another saddle material is usually met with the question, "Uhhh. Which one is cheapest?"


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mooh said:


> Canadian Luthier Supply


Your search for *"bone saddle"* did not match any products.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I am fine olde one. Have you forgotten the beards alrady?
> 
> .... OK so apparently all the old shops have been scrubbed from the internet (such a shame; such gold); this is the best I could find, gives up the ghost right away tho:
> 
> ...


Ahh Stillepost it's coming back to me now. Getting forgetful in my old age.

How are you?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I am well into the dad rock, thanks.

Same old Gunch; have you even tried googling "bone saddle canada?" Result #1: Amazon.ca: bone saddle


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Timeless Instruments: Guitar Making School, Lutherie Supplies, Custom Instruments - David Freeman: Canadian Luthier


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

You can get nuts and saddles right from Graphtec. They are from BC.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

BMW-KTM said:


> Any company, whether in Canada or in USA, which charges a "flat rate" for shipping is a fucking crooked thief and I will not do business with them for any reason.
> Many eBay-only companies fall into this category.


Just to point out, there are many Ecommerce platforms which do not have any other options. Reverb.com is a good example of that. We're currently working on integrating our site with Google Shopping, and the only shipping options through Google are flat rate options. Ebay has some carrier calculated shipping, but the result is often inaccurate because it doesn't take a number of variables into account. I would bet that many of these companies with flat rate shipping would offer a real shipping quote if you requested one. They might not be crooks, they might just be limited by the technology they are working with.

It's worth mentioning that there is no "perfect" shipping system that will make all customers happy. When you charge customers dollar for dollar the exact shipping cost, it creates a whole different set of problems.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

most smal luthiers have the bone, as well as l and m , this should be one of the easier parts quest there is...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Your search for *"bone saddle"* did not match any products.


Maybe telephone or email. I get my saddles from the proprietor, he's a luthier in my neighbourhood.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> Just to point out, there are many Ecommerce platforms which do not have any other options.


In my view, that's just another of the thousands of reasons to not use online-only vendors. I have to REALLY want something before I will use an online-only vendor. I can think of only one that I have ever used, actually; the Stratosphere.



jbealsmusic said:


> It's worth mentioning that there is no "perfect" shipping system that will make all customers happy. When you charge customers dollar for dollar the exact shipping cost, it creates a whole different set of problems.


That whole new set of problems is a cost of doing business. They do not confront me as a consumer and I have no care whatsoever how they impact a vendor. If a vendor wants to get the dollars out of my wallet and into their cash register they are the ones who have to accommodate me. It's never going to be the other way around. I'm never going to be "understanding" about it.

Sorry man. That's just the way it is. I take it you're in that business. Well, if you charge a flat rate? You don't get my business. Period. Maybe you're fine with that and that's OK with me too.

BTW, just for the sake of clarity, it's not nice out there. There are literally tons of fucking crooks in the eCommerce game who will turn a profit any way they can get it and a flat rate for shipping is a freakin' gold mine to them. I once had a guy quote me a 2x flat rate for two items that, combined, were smaller than a camera SD card and wouldn't budge on the rate.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

BMW-KTM said:


> That whole new set of problems is a cost of doing business. They do not confront me as a consumer and I have no care whatsoever how they impact a vendor.


I was referring to how it impacts the customer, not the vendor. Customers in remote/rural/distant parts of the country get screwed with carrier calculated shipping. Flat rate shipping (when done properly) sometimes works in the customer's favour.



> If a vendor wants to get the dollars out of my wallet and into their cash register they are the ones who have to accommodate me. It's never going to be the other way around. I'm never going to be "understanding" about it.
> 
> Sorry man. That's just the way it is. I take it you're in that business. Well, if you charge a flat rate? You don't get my business. Period. Maybe you're fine with that and that's OK with me too.


Well, that took an odd turn. This is the problem with not being allowed to have 2 accounts. Whenever I want to join a conversation, it looks like Next Gen is making an official position statement on something. I'm no longer allowed to be "one of the guys" and just talk. Maybe part of the cost of doing business is that you are no longer allowed to have your own personality? For what its worth, this conversation had nothing to do with Next Gen. Our system uses carrier calculated shipping, not flat rate shipping.

Don't want to derail the thread further, so I'll just leave it there.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Actually, I think I'm the one who derailed the thread. 
My apologies to the group for that.

My last comment on the matter:
I live in a small town in rural Alberta and flat rate shipping is always a ripoff for me. It never works in my favour. I can always find a better rate by going with another vendor who doesn't use flat rate. As a result, I view flat rate shipping as a license to steal. And it is.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

dcole said:


> You can get nuts and saddles right from Graphtec. They are from BC.


I don't think Graphtec sells bone anything.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

jimmy c g said:


> most smal luthiers have the bone, as well as l and m , this should be one of the easier parts quest there is...


That's what I thought. I called L & M Burlington. The acoustic department couldn't tell me if they had any bone saddles in stock or not or how much it would be to get one.

I've asked around here for a luthier recommendation near Oakville so far no one has suggested anyone. Have a recommendation?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

What brand of guitar do you want a bone saddle for?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Probably a Yamaha.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Bone Saddles usually come in 2 thicknesses. 3/32 inch for Martin and 1/8 inch for Gibson,Taylor Larrivee etc.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

You could try the acoustic room in Hamilton welcome to The Acoustic Room - Quality Acoustic Instruments

Great staff and they have a luthier in store.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

If I buy from L&M the guitar comes with a free setup so I'll probably get them to order one? and install it to save some money.

Probably get them to install a strap button on the neck heel treble side as well.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

when dealing with l and m I find its best to go to the manager for inquiries like yours ,Guitar dept or store mngr., and if possible everything else as well, in person if convenient- no disrepect to ANY sales staff J


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Exotic woods in Burlington is an All Parts dealer. so if it is made or sold by all parts, they may have it in stock


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Doesn't seem like it.

Our Products | Exotic Woods


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I looked for Shertler open gear tuners. I called and emailed Canadian suppliers. I ended up going to StewMac with exchange and shipping I Learned one thing. I really wanted them.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Guncho said:


> Doesn't seem like it.
> 
> Our Products | Exotic Woods


They don't sell online. I've been there and the stuff is there


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

So you think they would sell bone saddles?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

All Parts does make a bone saddle so I would check the website at All Parts to check which model you want, then give exotic woods a call and see if they have it or can order it for you. It may be 10 times the price, I have no idea. All I know is they do have a lot of All Parts stuff in stock. I.


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

OK. I'm not going to multi quote as it would take too long. 

LM sells an abundance of parts for just about anything imaginable when it comes to music anything. All but a few products stocked have an individual sku#. Currently there's about 500K different skus, most active but some not. More products are added to the website everyday but in the end it's a massive undertaking to attempt to list every last sku in the point-of-sale system. Never mind the **millions** of other items/parts/colors/finishes of the other stuff they can get but haven't assigned a sku for.

Different LMs will stock different things, depending on who's doing the 'extra' ordering. Pretty well all the stores will have a particular set of parts that will cover many inquires. If they have a proper tech on site, or even an employee that has a particular interest in various bits - there will be more in stock if they decide to order more. For instance, I'm a Tech at LM Charlottetown and also I'm a parts nerd, and furthermore I've been there long enough and modded enough guitars we generally stock substantially more parts than the average LM. In honesty, we likely have more than Moncton and Halifax combined. 

For the record, we stock an assortment of prefabbed nuts and saddles in various materials including bleached and unbleached bone. Bone prefabs are generally about $7-8.

However of note, most Yamahas have a slightly longer saddle than most and I'm not sure if I've seen a prefabbed saddle to fit one. 

Parts are sourced from a variety of bigger distributors, notably Allparts, and WDMusic for guitar parts but parts (for the most part) are available through any of the OEM suppliers - fender, taylor, gibson, yamaha etc. 

If you have any parts questions, I'm usually pretty useful - call me anytime at Charlottetown PE Long and McQuade. I'm Andrew, I don't work Thurdays and Sundays we're closed. The number to the shop is 902 368 3237. This Saturday is bad as it's a setup day and I'm going to be buried.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

For the record, free trade blows. I got dinged another $30 for duty? At least it was $30 Canadian.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Gary787 said:


> For the record, free trade blows. I got dinged another $30 for duty? At least it was $30 Canadian.


Are you sure it was "duty" and not tax or extra shipping costs?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

chimo said:


> OK. I'm not going to multi quote as it would take too long.
> 
> LM sells an abundance of parts for just about anything imaginable when it comes to music anything. All but a few products stocked have an individual sku#. Currently there's about 500K different skus, most active but some not. More products are added to the website everyday but in the end it's a massive undertaking to attempt to list every last sku in the point-of-sale system. Never mind the **millions** of other items/parts/colors/finishes of the other stuff they can get but haven't assigned a sku for.
> 
> ...


Hey man great response thanks.

Do you think when I asked the guitar department at L & M Burlington that I was asking the wrong person? Asking the salesman vs the repair department?

Does L & M Burlington even have a repair department?

Their page on your website would suggest not.

Services offered at L&M Burlington include:

Most of the major brands of musical instruments, professional audio and pro recording hardware & software
Daily, weekly and montly rentals
Music lessons
Easy In-store financing
Backline services for festivals and concerts
Pro-service for electronics, guitar & band instruments
Consulatation services for corporate and educational needs
PA and lighting installations


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

I would be astonished if the Long McQuade location in Burlington didn't have a guitar tech on staff. As far as Long McQuade go they're generally a very guitar-heavy location. When you called previously must have gotten someone new that didn't know the ins-and-outs of how to use our software.

My suggestion to you that to stop surfing online and simply go into the store. Talk instead of type and hold product in your hands. That's the best thing about a Long McQuade location - it's a brick and motor, regional store that serve communities and have some really knowledgeable staff on hand


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

chimo said:


> I would be astonished if the Long McQuade location in Burlington didn't have a guitar tech on staff. As far as Long McQuade go they're generally a very guitar-heavy location. When you called previously must have gotten someone new that didn't know the ins-and-outs of how to use our software.
> 
> My suggestion to you that to stop surfing online and simply go into the store. Talk instead of type and hold product in your hands. That's the best thing about a Long McQuade location - it's a brick and motor, regional store that serve communities and have some really knowledgeable staff on hand


I called and talked to someone in the acoustic department. I've been in there a lot don't recall seeing a repair area but it could be tucked away somewhere.


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

I've got more resources at work - It looks like they have at least three guitar techs on payroll


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay thanks! Next time I'm there I'll find the repair dept.

Question for you as a new guitar comes with a free setup do you think of it paid for the bone saddle the setup part that usually goes with it would be covered by the free setup? Probably get a strap bolt installed as well.


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

Not generally as the saddle needs to be properly fitted - it's a modification, not maintenance. There would likely be a small charge. 

Prefab saddles usually take a bit of massaging to fit properly. You'd likely be charged for that time


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

chimo said:


> Not generally as the saddle needs to be properly fitted - it's a modification, not maintenance. There would likely be a small charge.
> 
> Prefab saddles usually take a bit of massaging to fit properly. You'd likely be charged for that time


We get a similar question all the time. What nut/saddle will drop-in my 'x' guitar without work?

Answer? None. All require at least a little effort to be installed properly.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

chimo said:


> Not generally as the saddle needs to be properly fitted - it's a modification, not maintenance. There would likely be a small charge.
> 
> Prefab saddles usually take a bit of massaging to fit properly. You'd likely be charged for that time


According to the L&M repair price list to get a prefab saddle installed would be $20 + setup. A custom saddle with compensation would be $60 + setup. So if I have a free setup and want bone wouldn't I pay $20 or $60 + tax + strings?

https://www.long-mcquade.com/imgs/c...s/Long & McQuade Guitar Repair Price List.pdf


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

No one's come to me with this particular request. Its kind of a grey zone as the point of the included setup is to address issues with the guitar in the form on which it was bought....

Given its not me doing the work - it's bad tact to quote another techs bench - I'd go in and and ask the lads in the shop you're having the work done in.

With certainty, if you want new strings installed at the time of the setup,you'll need to pay for them or supply them.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok will do.

Disregard free setup. If I walked in off the street with a yamaha dread and wanted a bone saddle installed, what am I looking at ballpark before tax.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

i will guess 60 bucks -- interested what you get quoted tho....


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

According to L & M's Repair Price Guide a custom saddle would be $80 + $65 Setup + Strings + Tax.

So $175?


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

i called a west coast store and was just quoted for a bone saddle and install 125, -- are there no forum members in your area who do this ?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I have no idea.

Anyone willing to do this and install a strap bolt?


----------



## gktoronto (Feb 3, 2011)

I buy bone saddles at L&M bloor and ossington. I just go to the repair desk, I think $8 a bone blank, they pull out the box with lots of sizes so I bring a ruler to pick out the size I want (and if you are lucky there bleached / unbleached to choose from also). Also got nut blanks there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Guncho said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> Anyone willing to do this and install a strap bolt?


Find a reputable tech in your city and try them. Probably $80-$100 depending on experience and how much they think they should cost. Or just go to mojo.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I keep asking people for reputable techs in my area and get no response.

I guess there are none?


----------

